
How Overshooting Killed a Gaming Studio - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/interview/lockpick-entertainment
======
karmakaze
> But we spent zero time designing a pipeline for content and league cycles.
> We only focused on the core product, which is very similar to feature creep.
> Because we never saw the entire lifespan of the product

This is important at all scales. Whenever I undertake a new task no matter now
big or small, I first exercise a full pipeline as soon as possible. That often
means putting into 'production' something that might not actually do anything
but touches the main parts that will be needed.

After having made that 'null product', features and processes can be improved
incrementally anywhere along the pipeline.

Currently working on micro-services, I first deploy a version that has the
right names, storage, auth, and a status endpoint. The first feature comes
after that gets to prod. It also gets the tedium of setting up the CI/CD out
of the way so it doesn't slow you down when you're rolling.

